# USB Problems



## Mike (Mar 15, 2018)

Do you get them?

I got an Email about them, it reckons that windows 10
is the problem, read below.

Microsoft Support have the answer here
https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/search/result.aspx?q=KB4090913*
*
Mike.

*If your USB device suddenly seems to give up, Windows 10 is often to blame,
rather than the device, and Microsoft have recently worked out the reason
for this and released a new update to fix it.

They’ve rushed out fix KB4090913 as an emergency patch for Windows 10 systems.
According to the description that accompanies the fix, it cures a bug that prevents
devices, such as mice, keyboards and webcams, from abruptly refusing to work.
If you install this patch, the problem will disappear.

The bug in question was caused by Windows 10 deciding that some drivers were
faulty and then trying to replace them automatically. If the driver replacement failed,
the device stopped working. If you’ve experienced this problem, you need the fix.

Update KB4090913 is not scheduled to be automatically installed via Windows Update
like most fixes Microsoft release.**
*


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks Mike, I've had problems with my USB, too!


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 15, 2018)

Fortunately I have a MAC now...I used to get fed up with all the problems with Microsoft and windows, it was never ending!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 15, 2018)

I wonder if that was the same problem responsible for my printer not working with Win10. No matter what I did (reinstall original drivers from disc, reinstall from Web, etc.) the printer just would not work.

My solution? Went back to Win7.


----------



## Granny B. (Apr 6, 2018)

Wow!  Thanks Microsoft.  Surprised they are so openly admitting to their problem--and that's a serious one.  You'd think by now they would know how to avoid problems like this or at least do more testing.  I am still on Win 7 and see no reason to go to 10 and plenty of reasons not to.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 6, 2018)

Granny B., I strongly agree about Windows 10.  I'm still using Windows 7, too, for the same reason.


----------



## helenbacque (Apr 10, 2018)

I still use Windows 7 and dread the day that my ancient laptop dies and I must go to another version.  IMO XP was best of all Windows operating system.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 10, 2018)

I recently replaced my desktop with Windows 7. My first one was so trouble-free I just hope this one is as good. I read so many people were having so many problems with newer versions I just decided to stay with what I had and hope for the best. So far so good:beguiled:


----------



## jujube (Apr 10, 2018)

I hate 10!  I have it on my current laptop and it's nothing but trouble.


----------



## JaniceM (May 7, 2018)

I have W10 on current computer.  Haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## kburra (May 8, 2018)

Have Win 10 , just love it..most issues with Win 10 are caused by PBCAC!
[h=4][/h][h=4][/h]


----------



## Don M. (May 8, 2018)

I've been using W10 since it came out...with no problems.  A few days ago, my system got the rather large "April" update....took almost 2 hours to download and install.  This update seems to have a bunch of added features and "apps", but I haven't taken any time to explore what's new...everything seems to be working normally, for what I need.


----------



## AprilSun (May 9, 2018)

Like some of you, I still use Windows 7 because I'm read on other forums of so many people having problems with it.  Plus, the fact that I still use several programs that will not work on it and there isn't an update for any of them. I just have no desire to put myself through the torture that others are having because of Windows 10.


----------



## Camper6 (May 9, 2018)

helenbacque said:


> I still use Windows 7 and dread the day that my ancient laptop dies and I must go to another version.  IMO XP was best of all Windows operating system.



Im still using XP on my tower. I'm sick of the Windows games.

I don't even have antivirus. The big disadvantage is that some programs like tax programs are not available anymore for XP.

I can't upgrade to Win7. Computer does not have the necessary ingredients.

I do have an IPad. IOS is great.


----------



## Roadwarrior (May 9, 2018)

Are any of you accessing 'The Cloud' with your WinXP, 7 or 10?  If so what services are you using?  Do you have any issues with it?


----------

